# ODNR Announces New Chief of the Division of Geological Survey



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Ohio Department of Natural Resources Director James Zehringer today announced Thomas J. Serenko, Ph.D., as the new chief of ODNRs Division of Geological Survey.More...

More...


----------

